# The first 2 weaners



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

These are the first 2 of this year's baby bucklings to get weaned for sale. Same daddy, one ended up polled and the other has horns. Both very sassy, both rather plump because they were spoiled singles...


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Very nice Looking boys! Good luck with the sale!


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

My next buck needs a better butt...


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

These guys sold within 3 hours of being posted, getting picked up this morning and going together! Stimulus money, maybe? It's a new to goats owner with 1 fenced acres (6 ft. woven wire) who has never had any animals except rabbits. Should be interesting.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cute.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Well that didn't work. The buyers were way weird, after about 11 phone calls and 2 trips over here, they decided that they wanted females. Glad I don't have any to sell. Later yesterday afternoon, a lovely couple came and bought the polled tan & white boy. They were way better and should be a good family. So I pulled out my next sale boy to keep Chubb's boy company.He's a polled cremello with blue eyes. And totally refused to let me get a decent body shot. He is an absolute duplicate of one of last year's who went to BR Zoo.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

That horned boy just looks so bucky! Fingers crossed you find the right buyer


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

SalteyLove said:


> That horned boy just looks so bucky! Fingers crossed you find the right buyer


He is, and his brother last year was just like him. I decided real early I didn't want to keep that one intact, he's going to be someone's PITA.
I would love to see his momma throw just one female, one time. That's why I have kept her..
She is the only goat I have ever had who is a confirmed biter. I think she's carniverous.


----------

